
Ask HN: Students: How do you use your programming skills to earn extra cash? - aphextron
I feel kind of frustrated knowing that I have a solid set of skills in web programming, but just can&#x27;t figure out how to monetize that. What are your stories?
======
spraveenitpro
Started mining bitcoins since first year in college, mined on college servers,
library servers and even room mates laptop. Installed mining nodes on few
freelance customers too..

Now its paid off..holding 100,000 bitcoins now...feels good.

~~~
marktangotango
What year did you start? That's a lot of Bitcoin, are you still mining?

